# Focus Factor and Focus Formula



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Focus Factor and Focus Factor are said to be good for Attention Deficit Hyper disorder and help it somewhat. I Started taking Focus Formula last week. i Think im doing so far so good . I wasnt impulsive today as usual. I was taking one but today decided to go to two as said on packages.


----------



## micmac28 (May 30, 2010)

Those products have a lot of vitamins in them, and other ingredients, and obviously vitamins are beneficial to everyone's health, and if the product works for you, that's great. Keep it up.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm bumping this in the hopes of any info from anyone who has tried this stuff.

I have issues with foggy/cloudy thinking at times. I was looking at this stuff at the Vitamin Shoppe the other day but I just couldn't justify the price just to experiment. 

I'd like to know if anyone has had any good experience with it?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Doesn't walmart sell it around if not under 15 dollars?


----------

